
Desktop note taking app - runciblespoon
Hi all, I need advice. I have multiple text docs and assorted data that I would like to keep in the one place. Is there a simple-to-use desktop app you could recommend.<p>Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS xenial
======
kazishariar
[https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote](https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote)

------
T-A
I like

[http://tibleiz.net/code-browser/](http://tibleiz.net/code-browser/)

Haven't tried it on Ubuntu though.

~~~
runciblespoon
> Haven't tried it on Ubuntu though.

Thanks, will give it a try ..

------
bufferoverflow
Why not use your favorite text editor?

~~~
runciblespoon
> Why not use your favorite text editor?

I want something that's available fron the desktop with a hotkey. Multiple
text files stored in different directies confuses me :[

